# JTR Captivator Passive and iNuke 6000 DSP



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone used passive versions of the JTR Captivator with the iNuke 6000DSP amplifier? Any reason that amplifier wouldn't be a good choice to run a pair?


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

The first thing you need to consider is if your going to be able to handle the fan noise of a outboard. They’re great amps with plenty of horse power, but they can be rather distracting to some. The iNuke isn’t considered a quiet amp, but many are going with them and finding them quite capable of delivering the necessary power to run a host of different options whether DIY or passive ID. If you have a separate closet type of room for your gear then of course this can all be discarded. Some suggest going in to the unit and doing a fan mod which will negate the warranty as with other outboards. Anyway I just bring this up as a heads up if you haven't used a outboard in the past.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

An important consideration, no doubt. I do have a rack area somewhat remote from the the area but still in the same room. I will try to look up the dB rating of the amp, but one of the reasons for considering this line of amps is their class During topology, which if my understanding is correct is much cooler running and obviating the need for heavy duty cooling with fans.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

I think if you check things out your going to find the iNuke is considered what we call a noisy amp from my understanding in DIY. 



Go ahead and do a Google search and travel around, you might think differently? If not it’s all good. 
http://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=e02720335ba0746a&q=inuke+6000+fan+noise


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have a link to the sub? All I can find are the powered ones.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

I was assuming the things would be loud because there is no mention of any sort of noise rating in the Behringer literature or web site. If they're not bragging about it, it is probably not very good.

But after looking at the video, I am appalled. It is really loud! Same thing has kept me away from rack mounted computer CPUs. The fan mod certainly seems very effective. I guess the only concern is whether the quiet fans provide the same airflow as the noisy ones.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Do you have a link to the sub? All I can find are the powered ones.


Hey Mike.. If you look close at some of the options you will notice that the word recommendation comes up under amplification.



> I guess the only concern is whether the quiet fans provide the same airflow as the noisy ones.
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=630929#ixzz2c0ixKXJs


Yeah it trashes the warranty and reduces the air flow. With that being said, many go ahead and go with it with success.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> Do you have a link to the sub? All I can find are the powered ones.


The only mention on their web site of the passive Captivators is as a footnote under the specifications table. I believe the construction is identical to the powered version except for the deletion of the plate amplifier.

http://jtrspeakers.com/home-audio/captivator/

There are a couple of links on the website to some user reviews, however:

http://jtrspeakers.com/2011/08/captivator-review-by-james/

http://jtrspeakers.com/2011/08/captivator-review-by-carl/


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As for modding the amp, use it as is until you verify it's working properly, them mod the fans.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard a pair of Caps successfully powered by the iNUKE 3000, so the 6000 would have no trouble at all.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Reassuring to have actual listening experience. Based on one particularly in depth review of the iNuke, the take home message was that it was far from a perfect or even audiophile amplifier but that it's characteristics lend itself very well to subwoofer amplification. But those fans!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

RossoDiamante said:


> Reassuring to have actual listening experience. Based on one particularly in depth review of the iNuke, the take home message was that it was far from a perfect or even audiophile amplifier but that it's characteristics lend itself very well to subwoofer amplification. But those fans!


I hear you. Thing is though, it’s not just the iNuke, it doesn’t have the corner on noise that’s for sure. In general they all are noisy to a degree. I think I have had four different outboards and they all were noisy. I herd some talk about the Crown being fairly quiet though. Maybe that was just a certain model?? Anyway they were originally built for touring if I’m not mistaken and are built like a tank!..very heavy! The iNuke is a newer design that’s very lite.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm still inclined to purchase one of these because its performance is supposed to be good for subwoofer amplification purposes, and it is as cheap per watt as you will find. 

Here is my AV rack space/clsoet:

 

It is located 8-10 feet or so and around a corner from the theater seats and I'm hoping that it is far enough away that the noise will not be intrusive. My second option would be to not install it into the rack and bury it in the back of the closet. Can't think of any reason that I'd need to access it once it is configured. I'm assuming it has a 12V trigger or some other way of knowing when to turn itself on and off with the rest of the system.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes many are using it and are very happy with it’s performance, options and dsp. There is a very informative thread here at the Shack that deals with the iNuke very extensively and is quite popular. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...00-nu3000dsp-nu6000-nu6000dsp-nu4-6000-a.html Since the iNuke has a hard on/off switch like other amps, it’s unlike a plate amp per say where the auto feature is employed. I have noticed there is a work-around that involves a 12v trigger and the smart power strip in another thread. Since your rack is located around the corner in a separate closet you should be just fine/golden without the fan mod I would think. In my situation in the past, I've gotten creative in where I place a outboard, It makes a big difference! It looks as though I’m going back to a outboard amp myself.. I think the one I have is blown due to I had it in a rental and most likely was abused. If I go the iNuke or another amp I’ll do a fan mod due to my situation is different than yours. I don’t have a problem turning it on myself but I understand your concern. Thinking about it, there's no reason I can’t also put mine around the corner.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Will hopefully be able to order within a week or so.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Sort of shows relationship of AV rack to seating position (in front of riser):


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

RossoDiamante said:


> Sort of shows relationship of AV rack to seating position (in front of riser):


 Hey cool your building a house! Congrats.. I hope it all goes according to plan and you don’t have to many problems in the process. You should be good if you have a door on your gear room. The way I understand the pic is your screen is going to the right of the opening correct? Or hold it, it could be perceived as going to the left? You did say around the corner. If that's the case, pf, no problemo


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

This is actually the "lobby". The theater is in the room peeking through on the left side of the picture.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

RossoDiamante said:


> I'm still inclined to purchase one of these because its performance is supposed to be good for subwoofer amplification purposes, and it is as cheap per watt as you will find.
> 
> Here is my AV rack space/clsoet:
> 
> ...


that's a super impressive bundle of cabling !


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

just make sure all your equipment also gets adequate cooling... are you mounting a projector?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

nevermind I just looked at your blue prints and you are using a PJ. What kind of screen are you going with? seems like you can spend 100 dollars to thousands for a screen. I wonder where the smart money area is?


----------

